# Panel Extension



## ophnurse (Apr 10, 2006)

I am converting my garage to living space and would like to fur out existing wall to 6" for insulation purposes. The problem is the main electrical panel is in this wall. Do they make a "extension ring" to extend the panel box to make it flush again? (Panel is a 200A Square D QO) 

I looked on Square D's site but didn't find what I was thinking about.

Thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

No such extension exists. There are few options in your case. The code requires that a 30" wide x 36" deep area (measured from the plane at the front edge of the panel) be clear. In your case, you'd either have to have the panel moved out flush with the new wall or don't fur out a 30" wide area (centered on the panel) from the floor to the ceiling. There are lots of folks that would leave the whole panel recessed like that, and put a little cabinet door on the new finished wall surface. This is a code violation.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Another idea is to bump out a closet, but that usually ends up getting filled with junk and or shelves, violating the code. You can frame in a set of bi-fold doors but they wont do much for drafts, a regular solid core door framed in flush with weather stripping would work good.


----------



## ophnurse (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help, I'll probably just leave the 30 x 36 area recessed. (No door either!!!) Thanks again!!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ditto MD.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Md, how about hanging a picture over it? I did this in my last house because some moron put the box in the entry hallway, not very attractive.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Md's so into his trade, he'd hang a picture of a service panel over the service panel.:whistling

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

:laughing: :clap: :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Md's so into his trade, he'd hang a picture of a service panel over the service panel.:whistling
> 
> Bob


I like that!

No, the issue is the recessed panel. You can't fur out a wall and leave the panel recessed. You can absolutely hang a picture over a panel if you feel the need. Matter of fact, Cutler Hammer makes a very decorative (paintable/paperable) cover that can make a panel disappear. http://www.eatonelectrical.com/unsecure/cms1/SA31A01SE.PDF


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

So, I guess that the issue boils down to whether the covering is hung by hinges or a wire? Hinges  Wires :thumbsup: 

I'm glad that I only have the NMMA/ABYC to deal with.


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> So, I guess that the issue boils down to whether the covering is hung by hinges or a wire? Hinges  Wires :thumbsup:
> I'm glad that I only have the NMMA/ABYC to deal with.


How about instead of a picture we hang a cabinet door...:jester: 
(Although I also like the idea of the picture of a panel)


----------

